# What is your phone number?



## gvergara

Hi, the book I'm using to learn Chinese offers the following model to ask about somebody's room number

你的房间是多少号/号码? (are both 号 and 号码 correct in this case?)

I was wondering if, similarly,  it would be possible to ask about somebody's telephone number

你的电话是多少号/号码?

However, in this thread, a different structure is shown, namely

你电话号码是多少?
你电话号码是什么?

Are all proposed alternatives equally right?


----------



## zhao1892

All of them are right. But '*号码*' is a little strange at that place. *你的房间是多少号 *is more natural.


----------



## SuperXW

Agreed. We usually say 多少号 or 什么号码. I never heard of 多少号码.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I may be in the minority, but I consider 你的电话/房间号码是什么 the only "correct" form among all the options offered.  你的电话/房间号码是多少 (*How many is your telephone/room number) and 你的电话/房间是多少号 (*How many numbers is your telephone/room) do not sound logically correct to me, and hence I have always regarded them as being "casual, informal".


----------



## BODYholic

In Singapore, we rarely hear people say "多少号/号码" to ask for number. It does sound like you are asking how many digits are there in one's room or telephone number as cited above by Skatinginbc.

More commonly, we say 你的电话/房间号码几号？ (The logic comes from 几月几号. If you're asking for date, you can't possibly say 多少月多少号) Another casual way of asking the same question is “给我你（的）电话/房间号码。”

"你电话号码是什么?" is also common and idiomatic to native speakers, but it's not my personal choice.


----------



## xiaolijie

BODYholic said:


> In Singapore, we rarely hear people say "*多少号/号码*" to ask for number.


This  statement is ambiguous )) because "多少号/号码" includes both a valid (多少号) and an invalid possibility (多少号码), so we rarely hear it anywhere and not just in Singapore.


----------



## 枫十二

Is there anyone else say:
你电话多少？


----------



## SuperXW

feng12 said:


> Is there anyone else say:
> 你电话多少？


Sure. I'll say it if talking to a Beijinger. Your suggestion is clearly the Northern informal style, which is understandable to most Mainland Chinese. 你电话多少 is short for 你的电话号码是多少.


----------



## xiaolijie

feng12 said:


> Is there anyone else say:
> 你电话多少？


I can imagine it as a short-cut, in a very casual conversation.

Edite: cross-posted with SuperXW


----------



## Skatinginbc

BODYholic said:


> we say 你的电话/房间号码*几号*？ (The logic comes from 几月几号.


That makes perfect sense to me.  We also say "幾號鞋, 幾號公路, 幾號出口, 幾號顾客到幾號窗口" (also, 六合彩开几号).  Do the Northerners consider "走多少號公路" or "穿多少號鞋" standard as well?


----------



## Youngfun

Yes, it also makes sense to me, in Southern China. 多少号 and 几号 are completely interchangeable for me.

We even say 密码是多少？even when passwords are not composed of numbers.

For me these ones are valid:
你的房间是几号/多少号？你的房间号是多少？
你的电话号码是多少？你电话多少？or even 你的电话是什么号码？

But never 你的电话多少号？That sounds weird.

On the contrary, 你的电话号码是什么？sounds the least natural, and I may understand it's someone who doesn't know what a telephone is.


----------



## Peripes

I have another question about this phrase, is it correct?

你的手机几号？


----------



## SuperXW

^
It's understandable. People may actually say this in their lives. Just it's quite informal and careless, I think.


----------



## ylecxm

Very glad to see this question. As a native speaker, we use " 你的电话(号码)是多少？" instead of " 你的电话是多少号/号码？". Sometimes we even use " 请问您的电话是？" to ask someone's phone number.
If you ask a person's phone number with " 你的电话是多少号/号码？" ,he feels strange.

No, it's wrong.
Even in formal situation, we Chinese use "先生，请问您的电话号码是多少？" to ask a person's phone number. And we never use "你的手机几号？". Actually "几" equals “多少" in most situation except this situation.


----------



## gohby

A:你的电话号码是多少？
B：你的电话几号？
C：你的电话号码是什么？

本人来自新加坡 - 我会以B或C的方式来发问。我从来没听过任何人用A方式来问话。

最近一个国外朋友问我A的问法是否正确（他在学习汉语的应用软件看到这个句子）。起初我坚定地否定A的说法-我身旁的加拿大与马国华裔也赞同我的看法。既然在这个框架下，我不可能说：“我的电话号码是很多/少” 
那么我怎么可能问：”你的电话号码是多少呢?"

但我读了以上的帖子后，我开始质疑我原先的想法。再说帖子#11表明C的用法最不自然（！？！）用C的方式来问话难道错吗？

为什么许多评论者觉得A的说法没错？这是大陆的海外的中文用法的差异，还是书面/口语的差异？

以标准华语的观点来说，A、B及C是否都正确吗？

谢谢


----------



## fyl

^
应该是地域差异。我只说大陆的用法：
A是最常见的
C在口语中也可以，但不如A，一般问数字都会用''多少"或"几"
B在大陆是错的，首先"几"一般用于较小的数字（比如"你几岁了"只能是问小孩，不能问少年或成年），较大的数要用"多少"，然后，即使是“你的电话多少号”，其实也有点别扭。


----------



## SuperXW

I had some Malaysian Chinese friends and I've figured that their Chinese language is clearly different to today's Mainland Mandarin.
几/几多 is often used when Mainlanders say 多/多少. So I'm not surprised.


----------



## learntheworld

gohby said:


> A:你的电话号码是多少？
> B：你的电话几号？
> C：你的电话号码是什么？



在大陆，我感觉是这样：
A  对我而言最常听到。
B  也能听到，但我认为不如 A 那样常用。
C  个人觉得这样的中文表达不自然，但应该是正确的英文表达方式。此中文表达我自己不会用，个人也基本上没有听到别人用。


----------



## lingkky

There is different styles in different places.In Malaysia,I usually hear Chinese people say 你的电话号码是多少？or 你的电话什么号码？I don't know are they acceptable in China ?


----------



## piano0011

I was just wondering about the same thing. I am currently learning chinese and I have heard of the following sentence? ni de dianhua haoma shi duo shao? but can I also say? ni de dianhua haoma shi shenme? thanks!


----------



## lingkky

I think it can be translated from hokien as they are almost same in grammar


----------

